# Elektra Beckum spares



## aldel (5 Jul 2007)

Hi folks,



**!!$** The motor on my Elektra Beckum PK200 has died.  
Of course it is just when I really need it. It started to occasionally slow a bit then work fine. Then started to randomly stop but would start again when electrically reset. Replaced the no-volt release but it made no difference. Burning smell then it died. Brushes are fine and no evidence of burning on the armature. This table saw has suited my purposes very well plus I have the sliding table/extensions and dust extaction.
So I am after a replacement motor assembly.
The problem is I have searched the net for repair Metabo/Elektra agents for spares and the Metabo site is very vague and does not respond to searches via post code or address.

Does anyone have any info or suggestions?


Thanks, Aldel


----------



## beech1948 (5 Jul 2007)

Aldel,
I sure that a motor is a motor except some are better than others. I have found that EB are now part of Metabo and all EB products have disappeared and been replaced with Metabo.

Metabo Customer service will tell you where the nearest dealer/repairer is.

However, try looking at the motor plate, as Metabo customer service for more details such as revs, HP etc.

Then try some motor suppliers even Clarks who do some good deals.

Other things to check are that the shaft connecting motor to machine is a common ( or not) spec.

Good luck
Alan

regards
Alan


----------



## beech1948 (5 Jul 2007)

Aldel,
Sorry but I meant Machine Mart as a supply of motors.

regards

alan


----------



## tim (5 Jul 2007)

Aldel

Definitely worth ringing the metabo repair center - number on the website IIRC. Very helpful and knowledgeable guys. I have had a drill and a ROS repaired by them very quickly and reasonably priced. You may encounter an answerphone but they will ring you back if you leave a message.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## aldel (5 Jul 2007)

I have now stripped out the motor which is a purpose made integral part of the assembly rather than a separate motor part. It now appears that the soft start circuit is the problem. This is a circuit board encapsulated in epoxy resin. Although is can be separated from the brush assembly it is not listed as a spare part.

I have telephoned Metabo and a new motor costs £134.74 plus VAT plus delivery but they will only sell it via a repair agent who will add a percentage on top of that.

So now I am looking for a supplier of a discreet soft start unit if such a thing exists.

Aldel


----------



## SeanG (5 Jul 2007)

When I needed a replacement blade guide for my EB bandsaw I used Jaymac in Derby phone no:01332755799.


----------



## beech1948 (5 Jul 2007)

A Metabo supplier for Plymouth is as follows:-


Firm: PROWELD UK LIMITED 
Address 1: DARK LAKE VIEW 
Zip-code: PL6 7TL 
City: PLYMOUTH 
Telephone: 01752 695522 
Fax: 01752 695848 
Email: 
Website: 

I would hope that they will be a repaired as well as a seller.

regards

alan


----------



## aldel (5 Jul 2007)

Thanks for all the info.

The Plymouth agent is a welding supplies store in the main but do sell Metabo. They have been very helpful but
they too have great difficulty with the Metabo website who will only sell a complete assembly at high cost.

Proweld are going to search other agents to see if they can source a used softstart part.
Thats what I call service!!!

I don't hold out much hope so have started to research other table saws.

Aldel


----------



## beech1948 (5 Jul 2007)

Al;del,
Sorry to ask but did you ask Metabo if they sell the soft start unit separately. It might be cheaper than the motor complete.

Another line of attack might be to see if there is a motor repair centre that can add back in a suitable softstart bit...its hard to believe this is special to Metabo.

I searched om Plymouth electric motor repairs and got:-

Cornwall Pump & Motor Rewinds
Morven Road Industrial Estate St. Austell PL25 4PP Cornwall
Tel:01726 67384
Fax:01726 77236
http://www.cpmr.co.uk/motor.htm

FORCO ELECTRICAL SERVICES LIMITED
Alphin Brook Road
Marsh Barton Industrial Estate
Exeter
Devon
EX2 8RG
Tel: 01392 272639 or 01392 278292
Fax: 01392 270498
http://www.forco.co.uk/

City Auto Diesel (Plymouth) Departuse Ltd
Unit 3 37 Sutton Road
Coxside
Plymouth
PL4 0JE(Road Map)
Devon
Tel: 01752 267144
Fax: 01752 226344
Internet: URL not known
Products and Services
Diesel Engine - Injection Specialists
Electric Motors - Repairs

Chenpump UK Ltd 
Penzance
01736 330440

Cornwall Pumps & Motor Rewinds Ltd 
St Austell
01726 67384

Pump Supplies Ltd 
Bodmin
01208 78440

Cornwall Pumps & Motor Rewinds Ltd 
Plymouth
01752 665530

J W Davis (Plymouth) Ltd WEG
Plymouth Brook Crompton
01752 664756 ABB

J W Davis Ltd (As above)
Exeter
01392 360955

Mathews Electrical Works Brook Crompton
Exeter AEG
01392 203333 
Electrodrives
Team Electrical & Mechanical Services Ltd 
Barnstaple
01271 374019
reagrds

alan
PS. You will wonder why I'm spending time doing this. Its simply that your Rat based web site is excellent, has provided me with much knowledge and enjoyment and is simply a tour-de-force for Rat related items..this is a small way to repay your effort...very well done.


----------



## beech1948 (5 Jul 2007)

Associated Electrical RepairsArmature rewinding repairs specialist services 
Address: Kernick Industrial Estate, Penryn, Cornwall, TR10 9EP, UK 
Telephone: (01326) 375063 
Fax: (01326) 376713



Address: INDUSTRIAL ELECTRICAL REPAIRS (CORNWALL)

Redruth
Cornwall
TR15 1NR
01209 214764 
Fax: 01209 213 631 
http://www.industrial-electrical.co.uk/

I think thats about it except for a look in Yellow pages for motor manufactures or repairs or rewinders.

Good Luck
Alan


----------



## Gary M (5 Jul 2007)

Hi there Aldel, 

I have had similar problems with my pk200, 
motor started running under powered, intermittently cutting out, and sounding quite ill. 
now it will only start with the no volt release switch held in, as soon as i let go it dies  
initally i thought it was the brushes, but alas they are fine 

i haven't done any more with it, so i would be very interested to find out how you get on, as maybe mine has the same problem 
regards, 
Gary M


----------



## aldel (5 Jul 2007)

Aww shucks Alan thanks!  

I appreciate all the trouble you have taken. I was so cheesed off with only a lightly used saw packing in I guess that I did not think through all the repair possibilities. I did speak to someone at Metabo and she was very pleasant and tried to help but I got the impression that they did not hold much Elektra stuff and only had a basic parts list.

I keep appealing for 'Rat related stuff to include on the site but things have almost come to a halt. (Wanted..... workshop photos, jigs, ideas, completed work etc.)
I am thinking of including some Leigh based stuff but my D4 jig is now out dated. Would love to review and use the FMT machine. Maybe some benefactor will come up with the goods. There will possibly be some surprises in a few months.

I have a few more avenues to try for repair yet, if not successful then I will have some PK200 assessories for sale.

Aldel


----------



## aldel (5 Jul 2007)

Gary,

Yes similar symptoms. Holding the no volt release on does not make mine run.
The slowing up is the on load speed controller failing. The softstart circuit is on the same board and its main purpose is to prevent heavy current draw on startup ( it would be over 16amps) and mechanical damage. The same board also holds the over-temperature sensor.
I ran my motor with the plastic end cover off and actually saw the encapsulated circuit board "pop" and smoke. It seems that this is not an uncommon fault.
Metabo argue that this is an integral part of the motor and not a replaceable part even though it only has two spade terminals and just rests inside the casing on two plastic legs.
I always thought Elektra Bekum to be decent kit but now I am changing my mind.

Aldel


----------



## mailee (5 Jul 2007)

Yes Aldel I must admit I did think of Electra Beckum as good kit. I have had both the PT and Table saw in the past without any problems. After this story and the one a couple of months ago abouut the Metabo RAS I am beginning to re-think. :shock:


----------



## beech1948 (19 Jul 2007)

Aldel,
How is your search for a reapir to the "soft start" board going. 

I wondered if it was possible to get the board copied and made up by a some local electronics guy.....or even a friend...or even a TV repair tech...you have to get creative I fear as Metabo seem unwilling to help at reasonable cost.

I wondered if you could reuse the existing casing that is specific to your machine by getting a local company to rebuild the motor components in it. That would surely come with any softstart component included or if not then maybe included in a new NVR type switch.

Hope this makes sense.
regards
Alan


----------



## aldel (19 Jul 2007)

I do have facilities for testing and repairing circuit boards at home but the problem is that the existing board is fully potted with epoxy resin. I have tried rotary rasping the filler away but it is a very long and tedious job. I feel it most likely to be a blown capacitor. I have found external slow start/braking units on t'net but all have been designed for induction motors and of course the Elektra one is a brush motor.
I have since purchased a Ryobi 12" site saw for £50 which has helped me get the job done. I was very surprised at the power and accuracy of this saw. No longer made by Ryobi but a clone of many others. It has a direct drive 2.2kw induction motor, soft start and stops very quickly. The fence is sturdy and blade adjustment is easy after a clean-up and lubrication. The Tee slot is on the table side and a bit far from the blade for me. I have made an inboard sliding top with a mitre gauge which works just fine for me.
Dust extraction is superb and the whole thing has been a revelation. I have always dismissed a "site" saw as an undesirable tool but I have had to revise my opinion now that I have used one. Certainly not as good as a £1000 cast iron jobby but with a bit of fettling and adjustment well worth the money. Brand new versions vary from £225 to £300 or so. Well worth considering for those on a budget.
I am still researching a solution for the Elektra Beckum motor. Other than not working!!! it is in excellent condition with all the extras. I cannot bring myself to dump it yet and I know that there are many others out there with the same fault. I may yet succumb to the cost of a new motor when I have some spare cash :evil: I do know the motor is American sourced ( but possibly oriental in origin) so will search a bit more there. 
I will post some photos of the other saw soon.

Aldel


----------



## ike (19 Jul 2007)

Aldel wrote,



> I have always dismissed a "site" saw as an undesirable tool but I have had to revise my opinion now that I have used one. Certainly not as good as a £1000 cast iron jobby but with a bit of fettling and adjustment well worth the money. Brand new versions vary from £225 to £300 or so. Well worth considering for those on a budget.



I've been saying it for a while as I have the Scheppach. Site saws like the Ferm though really are not very good (the old man has one). It'll fall mostly on deaf ears round here though, with the obsession for cast iron.

cheers,

ike


----------



## beech1948 (19 Jul 2007)

Hi Aldel,

I just checked with a few sites about chemical standards in the USA. It seems that epoxy resin used to fully encapsulate/pott electronics can be disolved but it might take two or even three weeks. The solvent does'nt actually dissolve the resin but causes it to slightly swell and flake off. Some resins seem to become soft so that they can be slid off. I don't know if this helps or hinders but the solvents were:-

Diluents and solvents are used to dilute or thin epoxy resins. Diluents are usually clear liquids. Some examples are: 

Glycidyl ethers (reactive diluents) such as 
n-butyl glycidyl ether (BGE), 
isopropyl glycidyl ether (IGE) and 
phenyl glycidyl ether (PGE); 

Organic solvents such as 
toluene (toluol), 
xylene (xylenol), 
acetone, 
methyl ethyl ketone (MEK), 
1,1,1-trichloroethane (TCA), and 
glycol ethers. 

Obviously these chemicals are very dangerous eg toluene so if you go this route then please take all precautions and don't blame me. By the way the organic solvents are probably the worst for having dangerous side effects.

web site bsource was.
http://www.dhs.ca.gov/ohb/HESIS/epoxy.htm

regards
alan


----------



## aldel (19 Jul 2007)

I am not now sure that the encapsulating material is epoxy but some other substance. I have spent a few hours digging and chiseling a little of the material away but it is difficult not to damage the components. I have partially uncovered one corner where I saw smoke and found a very badly burnt resistor. Since I am unlikely to establish the values I have now given up on that idea. I have found something that may fit the bill but am for some reason unable to download the pdf fact sheet. Could someone visit http://www.rswww.com RS stock number 330-5358 catalog page 2-1133 Motor controller ssc-25 and try to download the pdf sheet for me please?

The description is a bit vague but at £37.83 could have all sorts of uses for us woodworkers. It says suitable for AC motors but not what type but is fully adjustable for full power up time.
If suitable it could save all the owners of faulty Elektra equipment a small fortune.

Thanks aldel


----------



## nickson71 (19 Jul 2007)

I've managed to open it and save it ........ send me a pm with your email and I'll send it you
edit : I've emailed it to you via your woodrat site

Ian


----------



## aldel (19 Jul 2007)

Ian,

That was quick!! Thanks.............. the pdf is also a bit vague but I can now email the manufacturer for more details. It does show promise and if it works with brush motors it would convert all those cheap saw tables that start up with a bang into something less intimidating.


hoping for a result,

aldel


----------



## beech1948 (19 Jul 2007)

Aldel,
In pursuing the solvent approach I have found that resins can be either epoxy or polyurethane based. So it may not be epoxy resin. Eli-Chem Ltd seem to have a common solvent so maybe there is an option here.
regards
Alan


----------



## Pecker (19 Jul 2007)

I would certainly try a couple of local motor repair firms first, possibly even (as someone suggested) someone good with electronics. Couple of years back my old wadkin saw motor went. £160 +vat from the dealers.

£43 inc vat for motor rewind from a company called Dowding and Mills.

My Lovely Thorsman 18 combi drill went down. New charger nearly £90. Local tool shop suggetsed a guy in the docks. He rebuilt the charger - £12!!!

woody


----------

